# Lie-Nielsen vs. Veritas Inlay Tools



## BradRubin (Nov 12, 2012)

I have just started making Steve Latta's Pennsylvania Spice Box, which appeared in Fine Woodworking in 2008. It uses line and berry string inlay on the door panel, and this is my first string inlay project. Here is a picture of the panel http://www.finewoodworking.com/community/artistprofile.aspx?id=1309

Steve's tools are made by Lie-Nielsen http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?cat=549

Veritas recently came out with their own offering http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=69874&cat=51,69873

Can I do what I need to do with the Veritas offering, or is there a need to go with the significantly higher priced Lie-Nielsen offering?

-Brad


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I've taken hands-on classes with Steve and have some of the LN tools. I also have wood versions that we either made in class, or he gave to the class.

The LN versions are mostly no-holds barred versions of Steve's shop made tools. If you compare the LN and Veritas versions of each tool, you may see places where one or the other make better sense to you. You probably CAN use the less expensive versions, but look closely.

I haven't spent much time comparing, since I already own a complete set of tools that work for me.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

i have both tool brands. i don't see any reason not to use veritas to save a few bucks. money is money.
but i always struggle with the idea of american vs. foreign made.keeping our guys working,and profits in the usa.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

DD…

Lots of American content in Canadian-made Veritas products.

I recently heard Lee Valley owner Rob Lee make reference to this in an interview.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Just make sure when you're comparing the two that you're comparing apples to apples. Gotta be able to do what you need or don't buy it.


----------

